# Help me catch a Smallmouth in SW Ohio!



## mattgg1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I've never had the opportunity to fish for & catch smallmouth bass. So my goal this fishing season is to focus on smallmouth.

I'm hoping the great members of this forum can steer me in the right direction for catching smallmouth. Any & all information you can provide will be helpful.
- Locations to fish
- Lure selection
- Fishing methods
- Time of year
- Ect.

I live east of Cincinnati (Milford/Eastgate/Beechmont area) and I'm willing to fish anywhere in SW Ohio.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What's up Matt...I live in Milford. Rivers are the way to go around here... try throwing a small black spinnerbait into any creek or river in which you have gained access. The Little Miami, Stonelick Creek... anywhere there is moving water & pools close by. Good luck.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Matt, I agree with Fallen. Stick to rivers and creeks. I have had good luck using a wacky rigged pearl white BPS Stik-O (Senko like worm). I wade to where the rapids end and cast upstream into the rapids and let the current carry it downstream into the pool. It usually gets bit just before it enters the pool or just after. I've also found that it's easier to find them in small rivers or creeks, just due to the fact that the pools are smaller.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Fish streams...nearby ones that you know have smallmouth, and get familiar with the current breaks, depth changes and bottoms (waders may be a good investment). 

Generally speaking, smallmouth like rocks and the crawdads around them. Over time you'll see patterns that hold true year-to-year. My 2 cents (and bailt/lure bias) and some assoc. blog links that may help...good luck to you:

Early March: (big live bait - shiners/chubs) Deep slack holes
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=33
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=236

Late March - May: (Twister Tail jigs; crankbaits; spinners) Current near holes
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=65
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=90

May: (smallmouth spawn...you may catch some little males but the bigger females get lockjaw...the little males will swat at anything threatening the nest)
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=124

June - mid-September: (crawdad imitations - Rebel Craw, Fat A; Buzz Baits) In and around riffles.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=153
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=156


mid-September - October: (baitfish imitations - x-rap, spinner baits, top water pop'rs) PRIMETIME: look for the deeper pools WITH current...BOLO baitfish boils on surface.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=199

November -> Winter (big live bait - shiners/chubs) look for the deeper pools WITH current.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=212
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=214


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stillwater and GMR throwing shallowing diving Rapalas and jigging bass minnows


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I do a lot of river/creek smallmouth fishing too and I agree with the other OGFers that moving water is the way to go! I find that throughout the year, small spoons (silver or gold, both work for me) and 1/8 or 1/6oz in-line spinners (black, black and yellow) are productive for me. My favorite method is topwater popping. Small poppers like Pop-R and Skitter-Pop #5 catch both numbers and large fish. I only fish these mid-May through September with dawn and dusk being slightly better than other time periods. Finally, another year-round method that catches the bottom-oriented smallies is a smoke-colored 2-3" grub. I like mine to have some glitter in them, but it's not necessary. I fish these on 1/16-1/4oz black or unpainted jigheads.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the Rebel WeeCraw or a #6 Olive Woolly Bugger. The best SMB I have taken from the Mad was under the Harshman Road bridge on a chartreuse/white #1 Clouser. My best SMB in Ohio was at Midnight in a January heat wave (40's) on a tiny black/silver Cotton Cordell minnow. It went about 18 inches, which is pretty good for Eastwood Lake. That night was great! All fish C&R, we got 7 saugeye, 4 crappie and that bass.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree with Gulfvet, Rebel Wee Craw is the way to go. I grew up fishing a tremendous smallie creek and this has always been my most productive lure by far. The largest fish I ever took was a 23" smallie I chased for 2 years before it snuck up on my weecraw. What a fight on an ultra light. Tailouts ,rock flats, and rock piles have always been the most productive areas for me. If you find a muddy bottom, move on until you find some rock and gravel bottoms. 7 Mile Creek, LMR, GMR, and Ohio River will all hold smallies. You just have to find the right area's. Early morning behind a tailout that dumps into a slightly deeper rocky area will definetely hold a smallie or two in any body of water. When fishing for smallies I only will use a very strict limitted selection of lures. I stick to the sport of it as well and throw nothing but a Abu Cardinal 100, 4-6# test, and a 1-piece UL rod. For a good consistent topwater bite wait until the creeks are warm enough to be comfortably wadable with only a pair of shorts and old sneakers. Mornings and Afternoons are by far the most productive time slots.

Here's my list in order of top artificial lures. Everything else I leave at the house.
And by the way, nothing beats a fresh live craw or craw tail and a hook with no weight.

1. Rebel Wee Craw
2. Black w/Silver blade 1/8oz Rooster Tail 
3. Countdown Rapala Minnow (Twitched slow June-Sept)
4. Beetle Spin rigged with a 1/8oz or 1/16oz jig head and Chartruese Flake 2" grub
5. Tiny Pop-R (Summer and Early Fall)


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Heddon Tiny Torpedoes are great for SMB, too! Take your heart medicine first, though!


----------



## bgunz7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Where can you park for 7 mile creek?


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, the best bait for river smallmouth by far and away is softcraws, they are really exspensive if you have to buy them from a bait store but you really can't find them in the creeks until the water is pretty warm which is usually middle of summer but they will catch any and everything that swims in the rivers and that includes monster river smallies


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Lots of advice given to you here. I do a "little" wade fishing so if you want to tag along just pm me when you are ready to go.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Walter Adkins said:


> Lots of advice given to you here. I do a "little" wade fishing so if you want to tag along just pm me when you are ready to go.


Walter - I would gladly take you up on that. I live in Troy and work in Enon, give me a shout.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is to you sconner, i see you with all those pics of saugeye you catch in the great miami i was wondering which part of the river do you catch them in? I never fish the great miami, i always fish either little miami or mad river, so i don't know to much about the great miami.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have not caught a ton of them as I really dont fish for them ever. All of the ones I have caught have crom from the LMR and that would be perfect for the area that you are in.

Can't go wrong with just a nightcrawler. But spinners work really well (Mepps and Rooster Tails) I also like using Rebel Craw lures and nothing beats catching smallies on a topwater (Rapala Skitter pop)


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I like the rebel craws and have used beetle spins and the torpedos with some good success in creeks. The absolute best two lures I have thrown though have been Norman Quarterbacks and the Swim Senko in 4". The purple senko has been my best color in the area and the quarterbacks I have actually hand painted to match some old school colors that I cannot find anymore. Basically they are a craw color and some of them may have some additional colors dashed on to make them standout or have a bit of a different look.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

conley1414 said:


> This is to you sconner, i see you with all those pics of saugeye you catch in the great miami i was wondering which part of the river do you catch them in? I never fish the great miami, i always fish either little miami or mad river, so i don't know to much about the great miami.


PM was sent.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

I got it thanks for the info.


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

For me helgramites are the best bait hands down for river smallies........a close second are soft crawls. If you can't get a hold of or don't like to use live bait then I have also had luck with Rebel crawls, different popers and small spinner baits. Good luck and be sure to let us know what works and didn't work for you.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I have to agree with a bunch of others on here. my 1st, 2nd, & 3rd choice is a rebel wee craw. I would also recommend tubes. Smallies seem to like anything that resembles a crayfish.

also any larger creek or rivers have lots of smallies. I have caught a couple in CC & hear that they are in Brookville Lake too.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

LMR, and craw imitation preferably live crawl hooked through the scales on the tail but not the actual meat if that makes sense. Keeps them alive, you'll catch plenty of smallies and tons of sheephead which are fun on light gear.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Eastfork Of the Little Miami is tops for Smallies,Minnows under slip bobber.Cast up stream and let drift back down.
Park at the spillway of Eastfork,walk the river.


----------



## mattgg1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for all of the great tips & advice. Just a few basic questions...

- How shallow of water will I find & catch smallmouth in?
Several recommended fishing in current/riffles/ect, which I assume can be pretty shallow. So what depth is too shallow to spend my time on?

- Doe it matter whether I move upstream or downstream while fishing rivers/streams? It seems heading upstream would keep me from disturbing the water & fish as I move along.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Answers:
1. Just becaue people are telling you to fish below rapids doesn't mean that they are really shallow..... In the LMR or a smaller creek like 7 mile... the rapids will be very turbulent then will deepen with a very fast current. Usually you want to look for water that deepens just after the rapids with a really swift current. ANy hole or depression in that fast moving water will hold smallmouth.

2. Common mistake people make fishing for smallmouth is to cast downstream and retrieve against the current.....cast upstream and retrieve down stream in the direction the fish are facing... It might be tougher to fish particular lures like this such as a spinner....but it is worth the extra effort..... casting at a 45 degree angle upstream can help get your blade spinng better if you have that problem....

Catching smallmouth is easy if you remember these three things:
Current, clear water, rocks


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

1. I have caught smallies in as little as 6" of water, small ones. If you want any size to the smallies, look for quick water that goes into a deep pool. there you will find the bigger fish.

2. I made the mistake to start with by going downstream while fishing. after I started going upstream while fishing I caught more and bigger fish.


----------

